# Please help and suggest me for my pet health



## petshopbuoys (Jun 27, 2015)

hi .. actually i have little and cute pet in my home . but my cutee never like the market biscuit . i want to make a biscuit at home can anyone suggest me how to make a dog biscuit at home .. ??? and where i buy a dog cloths and other dog products.


----------



## Cecelia Lloyd (Jul 9, 2015)

I actually don't know how to make a DIY dog biscuit, but somehow I manage to buy food for my dog, Didi, along the way even though I'm traveling. You can look for chew resistant dog beds for your pet, pet products that may help you.

I don't know if this may help, but you can try. ^^


----------

